# Metformin for fat loss?!



## armada (Jun 27, 2018)

I recently saw John Meadows say that he uses Metformin with himself and clients as a tool to help lose bodyfat while cutting.

Does anyone have any firsthand experience with using Metformin while cutting? Did you find it helpful?

I'm only using 2 iu of GH ED, and my blood sugar is normal throughout the day. 

So the only reason I'd consider using Metformin is if it did have an ability to enhance fat loss.


----------



## Nattydread (Jun 27, 2018)

I’ve been looking into trying it out but I hear some say hairless is a side effect.


----------



## Sully (Jun 27, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> I’ve been looking into trying it out but I hear some say hairless is a side effect.



Odd. I’ve never seen hair loss listed as a side effect of Metformin. It’s not any sort of a steroidal compound, not does it really have any effect on any of the sex hormones or HPTA axis. I’d say the bailies was more likely from the gear they were running with the Metformin, then from the Metformin itself.


----------



## Nattydread (Jun 27, 2018)

Well guess that’s it then. Gonna pick some up for sure now. Thanks Sully


----------



## ketsugo (Jun 28, 2018)

I’ve never had any success with it . I’ve used it all . Nothing as far as chemicals that capitalize diet cycle / periodization better then rotation of pure ephedrine HCL / pure caffeine / aspirin none of the so called extracts . Definitely not bronkaide sulfate version not alberterol. Only Sida Cordifolia ever came close then rotate with clen and T3 . 2 weeks on 2 off , clen part me do 3 days consecutive one off or I get violent cramps . All these too prevents bloat so deca, anadrol along with Winny dry hard gains . All good here other fly by night with 200 phones testimony don’t believe belony “. Metformin I put in class provagil and SuperDrol bullshit that newbies talk about just to feel special . Seriously. When you try anything but small amount see yourself . Most that good stuff works without ultra strict eating. That’s when you know . Other shit 100s crawl out oh I prepared for contest dieting helped me duh no the extra diet , extra volume training did not the phoney fat burner fuel etc . That’s my 30-40 years of insane devotion to training and teaching . I lived it . When I got my masters I tested out of anatomy physiology without a book . When you live it . You know


----------



## SURGE (Jun 28, 2018)

I think it makes a good addition to a cutting plan. It helps with insulin sensitivity in such a big way that leads to positive results. It's also great for health. I would try 500mg per day and see what you notice from that.


----------



## Sully (Jun 28, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> I’ve never had any success with it . I’ve used it all . Nothing as far as chemicals that capitalize diet cycle / periodization better then rotation of pure ephedrine HCL / pure caffeine / aspirin none of the so called extracts . Definitely not bronkaide sulfate version not alberterol. Only Sida Cordifolia ever came close then rotate with clen and T3 . 2 weeks on 2 off , clen part me do 3 days consecutive one off or I get violent cramps . All these too prevents bloat so deca, anadrol along with Winny dry hard gains . All good here other fly by night with 200 phones testimony don’t believe belony “. Metformin I put in class provagil and SuperDrol bullshit that newbies talk about just to feel special . Seriously. When you try anything but small amount see yourself . Most that good stuff works without ultra strict eating. That’s when you know . Other shit 100s crawl out oh I prepared for contest dieting helped me duh no the extra diet , extra volume training did not the phoney fat burner fuel etc . That’s my 30-40 years of insane devotion to training and teaching . I lived it . When I got my masters I tested out of anatomy physiology without a book . When you live it . You know



We gotta work on your grammar, bro. That was so hard to read, and I’m still not sure what you were trying to say. Are you saying that Metformin and Provigil and SuperDrol don’t work? I’m so confused by that paragraph.


----------



## pesty4077 (Jun 28, 2018)

I take it for many benefits, but to me it is a must with GH. It helps with my glucose from rising and helps with insulin sensitivity.


----------



## armada (Jun 28, 2018)

I ordered see and will be giving it a go. In a recent video John Meadows mentioned it doesn't have acute effects, but rather takes weeks to exert an effect. As a result he said when you take it doesn't matter. He said taking it with a meal is no different from taking it on an empty stomach, which goes against what I hear most people say.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 28, 2018)

METFORMIN has always torn my stomach apart. I've tried it on more than a few occasions and never could get pass the horrific gas and loose stools.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

SURGE said:


> I think it makes a good addition to a cutting plan. It helps with insulin sensitivity in such a big way that leads to positive results. It's also great for health. I would try 500mg per day and see what you notice from that.



agreed


----------



## ketsugo (Jul 1, 2018)

Sully said:


> We gotta work on your grammar, bro. That was so hard to read, and I’m still not sure what you were trying to say. Are you saying that Metformin and Provigil and SuperDrol don’t work? I’m so confused by that paragraph.



For me no they are useless. However every one responds differently.


----------



## ketsugo (Jul 1, 2018)

Sully said:


> We gotta work on your grammar, bro. That was so hard to read, and I’m still not sure what you were trying to say. Are you saying that Metformin and Provigil and SuperDrol don’t work? I’m so confused by that paragraph.




I’m saying many things and yeah it was 2am sitting on pooper dropped a duraflame sized log my ears rang lol hows that for grammar ha ha . You got though I did say that but again I should stress that’s only my personal opinion and experience as I could eat handfuls of each one feel nothin . I consider them a waste . Even the details people try to justify seems like such a waste of money and time . As you can do all intended without . Though yes we all respond in some cases very different. So it’s not fair on my part to generalize. However though I been using Peds for 15-20 years and I lifted completely totally natty age 12 to 33ish?? I just know that diet and training are the cornerstone to success . If you got your mind and body dialed into each other with that , basically plug in any compound get same results , maybe just insignificant difference not worth the money . Another example my hugest peeve in this industry are the so called “ cut mixes” lol my most shredded and strongest ever in competition used anadrol injection which I swear by . Of course in my life I hate salt so don’t cook or eat much of it so sodium isn’t a variable in my life . Plus the stacking of winny sheds water . To me no excuse to get puffy smooth yuck lol. See I’m going off topic sorry yuo gotta work on that too lol. Funny also I find before I discovered AAS I was able to remain leaner much easier OR could it just be I was younger . I always cycle with HGH part of it as it’s the only magical over time fat burner . However takes months to see . Like one day you look in mirror and shit who is that shredded sexy guy ?!!! Oh shit it’s me lol. I just remember first using over period without trying fat melted off and I was in my 40s . Plus hours day other training plus work . I got no family no kids so I have time to devote . Why I tip my hat to all you dads ! How you guys do it !!  Carry on


----------



## Sully (Jul 1, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> I’m saying many things and yeah it was 2am sitting on pooper dropped a duraflame sized log my ears rang lol hows that for grammar ha ha . You got though I did say that but again I should stress that’s only my personal opinion and experience as I could eat handfuls of each one feel nothin . I consider them a waste . Even the details people try to justify seems like such a waste of money and time . As you can do all intended without . Though yes we all respond in some cases very different. So it’s not fair on my part to generalize. However though I been using Peds for 15-20 years and I lifted completely totally natty age 12 to 33ish?? I just know that diet and training are the cornerstone to success . If you got your mind and body dialed into each other with that , basically plug in any compound get same results , maybe just insignificant difference not worth the money . Another example my hugest peeve in this industry are the so called “ cut mixes” lol my most shredded and strongest ever in competition used anadrol injection which I swear by . Of course in my life I hate salt so don’t cook or eat much of it so sodium isn’t a variable in my life . Plus the stacking of winny sheds water . To me no excuse to get puffy smooth yuck lol. See I’m going off topic sorry yuo gotta work on that too lol. Funny also I find before I discovered AAS I was able to remain leaner much easier OR could it just be I was younger . I always cycle with HGH part of it as it’s the only magical over time fat burner . However takes months to see . Like one day you look in mirror and shit who is that shredded sexy guy ?!!! Oh shit it’s me lol. I just remember first using over period without trying fat melted off and I was in my 40s . Plus hours day other training plus work . I got no family no kids so I have time to devote . Why I tip my hat to all you dads ! How you guys do it !!  Carry on



I’m dropping a pretty massive log at the moment myself, so I feel your pain! 

And I absolutely agree that diet and training is the foundation of any successful program. 

Provigil and Metformin I haven’t used myself, but SuperDrol is one of the most powerful substances I’ve ever put in my body. Also the most toxic, as well. A lot of guys were using it when we were deployed to Iraq. They were actually selling it at the PX! I’ve literally lived in close proximity to 50-60 guys that were taking SuperDrol at the same time, eating everything in sight and training for 2-3 hours a day, because there just wasn’t anything else to do. Plenty of those guys went on to keep lifting and eating well when we got back, and several moved on to other AAS, but none of them were ever as big or as strong as when they were on SuperDrol. 

Don’t get me wrong, I believe, somewhat skeptically, that it might not work for you. But, I’ve seen it work too well for too many other people to dismiss it as a myth or an urban gym legend. That shit flat out works. It also sent 2 of our guys home with liver failure, so there’s that. 

And just so this isn’t a complete thread hijack: I don’t think Metformin is a miracle weight loss drug by any stretch of the imagination. Most likely it’s just another tool in your tool box. Break it out at the right time and under the correct situations and it’ll likely do it’s job.


----------



## ketsugo (Jul 1, 2018)

Sully said:


> I’m dropping a pretty massive log at the moment myself, so I feel your pain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See now being CSCS and teacher I train ton guys and I’ve heard the complete opposite. Seems more in my experience like only select few like it . One thing I’ll toss out as fact not opinion. Oxymethelone aka anadrol blows SuperDrol away . I honestly can’t ever see anyone comparing . SuperDrol maybe Anavar or turnanibol maybe . It’s not even really a steroid it was OTC even then it was over priced sucked . Past 20 years I’ve taught and trained 100s of military and civilians since I served and trained around the globe . To me SuperDrol is junked up hype and metaform etc just doesn’t do enough to be worth the price when so many other compounds are 100 x better . Having been supermod on multiple forums past 20 years too I pretty much don’t pay for gear . For reasons I’ll keep confidential. SD always got tossed in trash . Like oral primo another great compound for IM does nothing orally yet people rave . The mind is powerful tricks many novice and even few older guys . They think it’s the compound when really they just are skilled at every aspect of bodybuilding. It’s right there and they won’t believe . I’ve never looked for another’s approval so to me strong mind equals strong body . Martial arts since I could walk I think I credit that too . I respectfully disagree but emphasize there are large circles of varied opinions . The only thing I dislike about forums . Because never even as kid did I fall for peer pressure or care for another’s opinion . I mean that in a respectful manner too not that I don’t care about others / otherwise my main job wouldn’t be social worker and veterinarian volunteer. I just humble myself go my way . But if I add my opinion always be a strong one . For what it’s worth I’ve grown fond of your input here on forum. Carry on


----------



## striffe (Jul 12, 2018)

Metformin has so many uses and is especially good for people using hgh through the year. It's not an amazing direct fat burner but aids in that area. It's great for insulin sensitivity which is why I use it now. It helps when I want to lose body fat but I mainly use it for it's health benefits. Many get bad stomach issues when using it so it's not for them.


----------



## thumos (Aug 21, 2018)

striffe said:


> Metformin has so many uses and is especially good for people using hgh through the year. It's not an amazing direct fat burner but aids in that area. It's great for insulin sensitivity which is why I use it now. It helps when I want to lose body fat but I mainly use it for it's health benefits. Many get bad stomach issues when using it so it's not for them.



Yeah. I have it in my year-round cadre. It's got a lot of potential anti-aging benefits, and pretty much anything that keeps blood glucose in line is a good thing.


----------



## Viking (Sep 6, 2018)

I jumped on the metformin bandwagon awhile back and I am glad I did. Very useful supplement. 500mg is my daily dose.

Regarding superdrol that is probably the best oral steroid and blows anadrol out of the water and I love anadrol. The problem with superdrol are the side effects but I am talking just from a results perspective.


----------



## peter1122 (Sep 7, 2018)

High protein eating regimens can likewise decrease longings and fanatical contemplation about sustenance by 60%, diminish the craving for late night nibbling significantly, and make you so full that you consequently eat 441 less calories for every day just by adding protein to your eating routine...


----------



## odin (Sep 21, 2018)

I recently started metformin and have been using 850mg per day. I had some stomach issues the first 2 days but everything seems to be fine now. Mainly using it for it's potential health benefits but I have noticed a tighter waist since starting it on the same diet.


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 24, 2018)

Has anyone ever dosed metformin at a high dose? Did you notice greater fat loss?


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 23, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> Has anyone ever dosed metformin at a high dose? Did you notice greater fat loss?



I have used 1700mg but it gave me stomach issues so I lowered the dose. I did notice more fat loss but the stomach issues persisted. I believe 1000mg is a good dose and I experience good results and very quickly. Metformin has been shown to enhance fat oxidation and also reduce visceral fat over time.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5291441/


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 30, 2018)

I use it for dawn syndrome but haven’t noticed further fat loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 17, 2019)

Has definitely helped with my carb sensitivity.  Definitely works best when you use it for an extended time.


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

Personally- instead of running Metformin as a way to control blood glucose, I'd rather only run gH on training days.  This has worked very well for me.


----------



## johan5 (Apr 26, 2019)

*Metaformin for fat lose*

Metaformin will help more than hurt we need better absorption from our carbs meta helps the IGF suppression is very little


----------



## SURGE (May 11, 2019)

I just upped my dose to 1000mg per day and it's helping. I will add synthetine in soon as well. Maybe even a small dose of clen.


----------



## mayan1 (May 29, 2019)

33% reduction of ALL CANCERS among those who are prescribed metformin.  And this is a group (metabolic syndrome, pre-diabetics) who are at greater risk for cancer simply because of the overweight and obesity problems that go hand-in-hand with type II diabetes.  Not a substitute for diet and cardiovascular exercise, but the sedentary do say they notice fat loss initially.


----------



## grizz (May 30, 2019)

+1 on metformin for fat loss. It always wrecks my guts for a few weeks,  but I get far fewer dips in energy throughout the day and my dieting goes about 15% faster when I use it @2g/day


----------



## Smack (Jul 9, 2019)

Anyone taking metformin should probably also be taking an activated B Complex and CoQ10


----------

